# Odd: 1 empty brood frame and 1 empty super frame



## magromarkbee (May 24, 2014)

Hi, 

Last time I inspected my commercial hive I notices that the last frame from the 11 frames available in the brood chamber has never been worked by the bees i.e. has only the foundation I installed in it whilst the remaining 10 are full of brood / pollen / honey.

The super (super 1) right on top of this empty brood frame is also empty having just the foundation I installed in it. Remaining 9 frames are full of honey

Super 2 does not have this scenario and it seems like the bees are planning to fill all 10 frames with honey this season.

Is there a way I can help the bees rearrange this situation i.e. fill the brood frame and the super frame on top of it?

Mark


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>the last frame from the 11 frames available in the brood chamber has never been worked by the bees

Move that frame between two brood frames during a flow or build up they will work it quickly, this is also called "opening up the brood nest", swarm prevention giving the queen more room to lay. Move any honey to the outside frames (if it is not already there).

HHPBBB*E*BBHH

"Checker board" your supers something like this;
It will encourage them to fill/draw the "E" empty frames with "H" honey.

HEHEHEHEH
EHEHEHEHE


----------

